# fitting a pm-v11 blade on a Lie-Nielsen



## agolstudio (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi,
I think the title pretty much says it all  
I heard many good reviews on the veritas pm-v11 blades and wondered if I could fit a 50mm one on my LN no. 62 even though the veritas is a bit thinner. 
I'm getting an order from a tool shop and though that if it fits I might just order one and try it for the price, but if it doesn't fit I'd feel kinda stupid for not putting ego aside and asking, as I couldn't really find an answer on google :/

Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## MrDan (May 26, 2009)

I'm curious about this as well…did you try the veritas blade for your LN 62? I would love to have PMV11 as an option for my 62.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Most my plane blades are PM-V11. One major exception is my L-N 62 because the Veritas LA Jack blades are 2 1/4" and L-N is 2". The PM-V11 bench plane blades won't work, where are you seeing a 50mm version?


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

Veritas does offer pm-v11 blades at 2" wide.
This link is for the veritas planes.
http://www.leevalley.com/us/Wood/page.aspx?p=72112&cat=1,41182,72240&ap=1
And this link is for retro fitting the old stanley planes. 
http://www.leevalley.com/us/Wood/page.aspx?p=70671&cat=1,41182,43698&ap=1
I have the 2" pm-v11 for my stanley Bailey #5 plane. 
Good question as to the thinner blade fitting. 
Buy it and give it a go.. You can always send it back.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Ah. didn't know they sold those blades. The biggest issue is not the thickness but whether the notch on the back will work with the adjuster, and maybe the middle cutout could be an issue.

Buy it and try it. Doesn't work send it back. What the heck. If you get it, please let us know what happened.


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

The Veritas blades work just fine. It is the Veritas chipbreaker that cannot be used on a LN bench plane - only LN chipbreakers work with LN.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Derek just to clarify, sorry, because you also mentioned the chipbreaker and bench planes: by "work just fine" you mean specifically with the L-N LA Jack?


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

> Derek just to clarify, sorry, because you also mentioned the chipbreaker and bench planes: by "work just fine" you mean specifically with the L-N LA Jack?
> 
> - ColonelTravis


Oops. I did not see "#62". No Veritas blade will fit a LN BU plane. I suspect that one could be milled to fit.

The closest I know is a blade made by David Eckert to fit his version of the #62. I suspect his is based on the LN, and he has a blade which I suspect is a copy of PM-V11. You need to check with him.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Dang, I was hoping you were bringing exciting news!

I clicked on your link. His will fit the 62, didn't know he was doing that kind of blade. The price for a U.S. delivery isn't THAT bad. If I got the conversion right, it's about $65. More expensive than Lee Valley but if it's of comparable quality, it's the only thing that's available. Wonder if L-N has explored this kind of manufacturing?

Thanks very much, Derek.


----------



## AUswimKC (Jan 24, 2013)

Not to hijack the thread….does anyone know of if/which PMV-11 blade fits the LN 60.5 block plane?


----------



## Mr_Tickle (Apr 30, 2020)

Is there any news on this topic?



> I clicked on your link. His will fit the 62, didn t know he was doing that kind of blade.


ColonelTravis, did you buy the blade from Henry Eckert in the end? Did it fit the LN low angle jack OK?

Also, I'm curious to know what Eckert plane irons are like, and how they compare to Veritas or LN.


----------

